# Stedmans 1st show went great!!!



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! He now is 1/2 ways to his U CH!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WAY to go! That is wonderful! Glad the weather cooperated for your day too!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks I can't wait to post the pictures he did so good and looked amazing I can't wait till tomorrows show they told me today he got 50points and 2 wins over competition there weren't any other poodles  but he beat some nice dogs in the best in show he got reserve right behind a beautiful pit bull im just surprised how good he did i thought it was going to be a disaster


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! He did fantastic for his first show. Now are you hooked? Dayton had 1class male in minis, 1 jr toy, 1 class toy and 1 champion male (Vinny). Lora won open sr in showmanship but no best jr, Vinny got beat for breed, in 2nd show Lora won open sr and took best junior and Vinny took breed. The judge told Lora he would have given him a group 1 but we are having.a little issue sometimes, he will gait fine the put a little skip in his rear. At Premier he was perfect, this is something new I think its because he is a crate spinner and has built up his rear muscles too much. He was perfect in class last night, back to the excersing for him.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, that's wonderful! Congrats to you both!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!

Oh! Is that show this weekend? I thought it was last weekend. Man, I should show up tomorrow! Nah, Bonnie needs a bath first. Well....we wouldn't be in direct competition with each other because he is a parti and she's a solid. 

It's fun and the people are nice, aren't they? 

Hmm.....
I am going to look the show up right now. It's pretty close to me.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

WTG!! Congrats to your boy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just checked- it's supposed to drizzle a little tonight, but be sunny and 68 degrees tomorrow, so maybe I should go out there. I would have to bath her tonight, though - ugh. She has a short haircut now, so it wouldn't be too difficult. She has her championship, so there wouldn't be any competition for her for any points, though. Hmm. Still, I didn't really have plans tomorrow. 

Post pictures! Don't you love how the judges talk to you? I was so nervous my first time until I realized that most of the judges are super nice, positive and relaxed. I am sorry there weren't any poodles for you today. Sometimes there aren't and sometimes there are a bunch! My last show there were 4 and 5 in her classes!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, it's 8:30 pm. I don't feel like bathing and brushing and blowing Bonnie to get ready for tomorrow. I am a little mad at myself that I had the weekend wrong (I worked last weekend, so assumed I couldn't go). 

There is a show next weekend in La Mesa, but I work. 

There is another one on Nov 26th and 27th in Claremont. I am planning to go to that one. Are you? 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

We showed again today he got best of breed and best male in 2 shows and got second in group both shows today I forgot to ask how many points that is he got 50 points yesterday. @ outwest you shoulda came there were lots of solids today and I'm planning on going to the show on the 27 th I gotta work the 26th so I'm just gonna go to the Sunday one but I'll post pics soon I just gotta get my computer working  he did so good and all the judges said he's gorgeous and with a little more practice on my part in handling he's going to do really well  and thanks everyone for the congrats I'm so excited I can't wait till the next show


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats again to you for Sunday. Our UKC netted 2 Best Jrs and a group 3. We got 6 top 10 points to add to Vinnys points.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You should now have your UKC Championship!! Did you beat other dogs in the group?


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

No the group was just stedman and a really pretty little black moyen sized standard and he came in second to her but there weren't any others so I'm gonna try to go to another show in 2 weeks and try to beat somebody lol it just seems too fast they should make it a little more challenging to get a championship but the judge told me once I learn to move him better he'll have no problem I'm still not good at this handling thing I'm taking classes now though so hopefully by next show I'll get it down but every judge that looked stedman over said he was an amazing dog


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

*stedman's show pics from this weekend*

here are stedman's show pics from sat and sun


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! He's done well. He needs to win under three different judges with competition plus get 100 points, so he may need to go a little more. It is very confusing. He sure is a cute guy!

Dang, I should have gone. I recognize that Moyen.  That is Bonnies breeder with some of her Moyens. They are gorgeous small poodles, very poodly, and hard to beat. My sister in law fell in love with that size and has one of her cream ones (she only keeps pitch black ones). Bonnie is one of her full sized standards, although Bonnie is just 21.5 inches. She must not have brought any today. Last show her 24 inch black standard got best in group (gorgeous black girl!) and reserve in the show. Moyens are shown in the standard class in UKC (anything over 15 inches). 

I will probably see you in a couple week then.  Stedman is beautifully groomed and you both look great!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Yea she had 6 dogs there showing they were all very pretty and the lady was very nice she was giving me pointers and even had me help her in one of the shows with handling one cause she had too many  I think all stedman needs is one more win over competition and he's a champion but I definitely want to keep going it seemed too fast I had a lot of fun this weekend and met some really nice people and stedman really enjoyed it I can tell


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great pix, Randi! Thanx. 

One advantage we have with our Poodle 'group' is that we all go to a show 'en masse' . . . bringing our own competition. When we show up with 10 or 12 dogs, there's hardly ever a time when one of our winners doesn't beat another in a group. Even if it's another one of our own. 

So there ya go, Randi. U just need a few more dogs!  lol


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Yea that's what the lady with the 6 moyens was doing lol I thought it was funny I wish I had more I'm going to get another next year maybe, I'm thinking about it cause I feel like stedman will finish too fast so I'm gonna need another to keep going with this poodle world is so much fun and the people are nice I'm really enjoying this


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There are some shenanigans in UKC, like bringing a lot of dogs and showing them against each other, but the judges are real judges. Most are very good! The best dog does win. It is a relaxed place to learn about showing dogs. You will be asked to show other peoples dogs (no handlers allowed). I was dragged around the ring by an old style labrador retriever a few weeks ago. LOL.

UKC is more about getting the Grand Champion than the Champion. The Champion isn't too hard to get. If you have a nice dog, and you do, you can usually get the champion within 6 shows with competition. The Grand Champion is much harder to get and does mean something. You should plan to go for that. There are also the top ten poodles in the country. Those are very nice dogs. Still, I do not take Bonnie's UKC championship too seriously. Compared to AKC, it is mostly just for fun! 

Bonnie did win against some fullsized standards that were practicing for AKC, so I was very proud of her for those wins. The Moyen's you saw are gorgeous, well structured poodles with loads of style. Since UKC doesn't look at size, but at structure and spark, they are hard to beat. Bonnie looks just like them, but a bit bigger and not black. She is still a small standard, though, and Stedman will be much bigger than she is. She is bordering on AKC show size. I played with the idea of showing her there (for a few seconds- LOL). 

You will see nontraditional colors (like partis) and sizes (like Moyens and huge partis the size of female great danes) that you don't see in AKC. They show the old style working labs in UKC with the longer legs and more athletic build. They have a lot of American Pit Bull terriers that are not accepted anywhere else. You usually have loads of those little Alaskan Klee Kai's (like the one in the picture you posted). Sometimes there are lots of giant white muscle dogs that I can't even remember the name of. There are Windhounds, which look kind of like a small borzoi. 

If you really get into showing and enjoy it, you should consider getting yourself a solid colored, quality poodle and trying AKC. AKC has a lot more politics and you have professional handlers to deal with, but you are a groomer, so the hair won't be as big an issue for you. If you have a good dog they will win no matter who is on the end of the leash. It can be just as fun! It costs a lot more money, though. 

If you can swing it you should try to go to the UKC Poodle Specialty in Arizona in December. It isn't that far away. There should be many partis there. 

Congratulations on Stedman's first show weekend. I am glad you had fun. I have made lots of friends there.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

You have enough points, but still need one more competition win It's fun to keep showing!! 

And please go to the UKC UPBA Poodle specailty in Dec..awesome ribbons!!! beautiful trophys too.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'm still confused about the points thing I need a cheat sheet  I'm gonna see if I can try to go to the Arizona show but I'd have to take a day off so close to the holidays they might not let me but I'm gonna try  but I'm definetly gonna keep showing till stedmans a grand champion I had so much fun and he's not even a year yet so I don't wanna be done so fast


----------

